# Samsung Galaxy J3 (2017) or Samsung Galaxy J5 (2017)?



## Sandi1987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Which one should i buy? Samsung Galaxy J3 (2017) it's 30 EUR cheaper.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 5, 2018)

https://m.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8675&idPhone2=8438


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 5, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> Which one should i buy? Samsung Galaxy J3 (2017) it's 30 EUR cheaper.


It's also inferior to the other one, spend the extra 30 and get the better phone


----------



## Readlight (Feb 5, 2018)

If you buy phone below 200 euro, you will haw like me. If you buy in local operator shop for a higher price you will get nothing, no protection. After a half year, it will get water or screen will break. And suddenly phones value will drop 50 euro.wasted money in the wind.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 5, 2018)

Neither , at that price point this would be without doubt the best pick : https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_a1-8776.php

Samsung phones have gotten absurdly overpriced over the years , especially the lower end models. They are not worth that much , trust me.


----------



## yesyesloud (Feb 5, 2018)

I would pick the J5 if those phones were my only options.

You can get a lot more for €150-€200 if you go chinese and I'm not talking low quality devices. You're looking at 2x-4x better hardware concerning SoC performance and storage size, depending on what you choose of course.

Here you go some suggestions (best prices I got on pandacheck):

Huawei Honor 8 lite - pick "standard with gifts" bundle and "3GB 32GB Black" (ram and storage) "color" for lowest cost.  €124,56 right now.

Zuk Z2 - a little more costly but blows the J series out of the water. 64GB storage, 4GB lpddr4 and Snapdragon 820. Plenty of polished custom ROMs available. This device is popular among the tech-savvy. I know some people who own it, it's all that's advertised.

Xiaomi Mi A1 - 64GB storage, 4GB ram, snapdragon 625.

LeEco X722 - best bang for the buck in the market today imho (~€140). Snapdragon 820, 32GB storage, 5.5" FHD display. LeEco is also known for great audio quality. I got one myself.

Edit: LeEco X820 might be a great add to the budget list. Despite featuring almost the same hardware as X722 (more screen and less battery), it has more custom roms.

I wouldn't suggest OnePlus because it's more expensive but even local retailers used to sell and offer support for it in the UE (and in the UK before brexit from what I heard).

Huawei (3rd biggest mobile company at the moment), for instance, make the whole device under good quality control. They don't outsource a single component for their flagships. Plus, they tend to update their security patch level more timely than Samsung in my experience, after all they must have learnt a thing or two with their long lasting Google partnership.

Huawei manufactured the Nexus 6P but declined to make the Google Pixel in favor of their own branding - seems things turned out just fine so far.

As for minor brands, I ventured into acquiring a few devices and I've been pretty happy with them - they're not big on OS updates which's just the same with most non-flagship Sammys (like the J series) as far as I know.


----------



## Sandi1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

Both phones sucks because non-removable battery. Phone battery works max. 2 years and you need to buy new phone. I don't have money for expensive phones. I have Samsung Galaxy S4 and S4 mini and i will have until die. I have Samsung Galaxy S3 too but it's too slow. I bought used Samsung Galaxy S7 and battery is very bad and i'm not using anymore. Used phone never again. All new phones sucks because non-removable battery.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 2, 2018)

Im using a S5, Get a LG V series then...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 2, 2018)

Sandi1987 said:


> Both phones sucks because non-removable battery.


so why ask for advice between the 2 if you knew they both "sucked" ?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 1, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so why ask for advice between the 2 if you knew they both "sucked" ?



That pretty much tells me that the OP got his/her answer. Closing up shop


----------

